# Smoked Ling



## big fish (Jul 29, 2014)

I am a big into fishing here on Long Island and we were wondering what to do with the Ling we catch when we go for Fluke and Sea Bass. If you ever tried to filet a Ling, it is a PIA - the meat is like mush. When you cook them, it is one of the best tasting fish out there. They are in the Cod family and firm up nice - you just have to have patience when fileting them. Anyway, I tried smoking them and they taste just like smoked whiting. They go between $11.99lb and $15.99lb and up.
Here is the instructions on how smoke them with a Smokin-It #3

Brine: Bring to boil until all dissolved - let cool and cover fish for 24 hours.

Enough water to cover the Ling
Sea Salt

Molasses

Turbinado sugar

Soy Sauce

Bay Leaf

Smokin-It #3 with PID Auber (settings) 2 chunks of apple wood
1) Temp - 210/Time - 2 hrs.

2) Temp - 100/Time - 3 hrs.

3) Temp - 210/Time 1.5 hrs.

4) Temp - 100/Time 1.5 hrs.

They turned out delicious! Everyone is bugging me to smoke them now.













20140727_140615.jpg



__ big fish
__ Jul 29, 2014


















20140728_151106.jpg



__ big fish
__ Jul 29, 2014


















20140726_151538.jpg



__ big fish
__ Jul 29, 2014


















20140729_142639.jpg



__ big fish
__ Jul 29, 2014


















20140727_114341.jpg



__ big fish
__ Jul 29, 2014






You have to store in fridge in newspaper, otherwise they will get like mush (any smoked fish). Enjoy!


----------



## tropics (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice job on the Ling I love them the filet is sweat. Smoked they are just like whiting. To keep them from getting mushy, use sea water with ice in your cooler, while fishing.

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks Tasty! But looks nothing like our lingcod!













8608117677_aae4f8a050_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 29, 2014


















8547737632_ab487b7bfd_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 29, 2014


















8546638813_67802146a5_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 29, 2014


















3992155436_9581449fab_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 29, 2014


----------



## chef willie (Jul 29, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks Tasty! But looks nothing like our lingcod!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Case...I saw those and wondered what it was.....when I was a kid fishing with the old man on the Sound we caught fluke, flounder and blowfish....never hooked one of those


----------



## big fish (Jul 29, 2014)

They are some ugly fish...but boy oh boy, tasty!!!


----------



## big fish (Jul 29, 2014)

I have 3 iced wells on the boat, 2 for fish, one for beverages. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And a live well for the peanut bunker.


----------



## big fish (Jul 29, 2014)

Tropics, when the flounder season starts and or when Stripers start to run, we head over to Sandy Hook the catch the big 'ens! I follow the trollers.


----------



## venture (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't know what those are but they look nothing like the Lingcod we get here on the West Coast.

Ours are a wonderful and versatile piece of meat.

With those, I think you have some experimentation to do.  Or throw those little'uns back?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 30, 2014)

Fantastic Big Fish! The color, aroma, and SKIN (my favorite part of fish) must have been really incredible! Great job!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

